
“Perfectly Good Coffee”: Super-automatic espresso machines that make good coffee - jseliger
http://sprudge.com/122414-122414.html
======
Finnucane
"A lot of the super automatic machines that are out, the primary aim of them
is to make the machine as cheap as possible"

Yeah, with a lot of multi-function technology, compromises are made on the
individual components to meet some price target. Because if you don't make
those compromises, then it becomes cheaper for the user to just buy the
components separately, and end up with a system that's just as good.

In a commercial setting though, a machine like this could easily be worthwhile
for a restaurant that doesn't have a dedicated barista.

